# Music " unlocks " a part of my brain ?



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Music is a logical game of structures, if your brain can crack some of the code, then you can picture it in your mind. Each mode is a different blend of emotions to me, and all harmonic progressions can be peprceived as an horizontal use of those modes, it is very possible to know intuitively what scales and modes are blended in modal harmony without resorting to vertical theories. I always had great intuitions and they only got sharper as I practiced and decoded them. I can picture how a new progression is horizontally structured by listening to the way they taste, the colors hof harmony. No synesthesia involved.


----------

